# HEDGEHOG BOOSTER (Multivitamin)



## BowserAndPeach (Apr 27, 2013)

Another quick questions. I bought HEDGEHOG BOOSTER (Multivitamin) off of exotic nutrition, but am curious if anyone has any opinions if it is useful or not. I am copying the information about the booster below. Also, could it be used to gut feed mealworms. Thanks! 

Description

Supplement delivers vitamins and minerals along with live saccharomyces yeast for their digestive track. Helps ensures that your Hedgehog receives the necessary nutrition. Sprinkle lightly on food daily.

INGREDIENTS: LIVE SACCHAROMYCES CEREVISIAE YEAST , CORN GLUTEN FEED, WHEAT MIDDLINGS, MALT SYRUP AND CORN SUGAR MOLASSES AND DRIED IN SUCH A MANNER AS TO PRESERVE FERMENTING ACTIVITY: SOYBEAN MEAL, DICALCIUM AND MONOCALCIUM PHOSPHATES, VITAMIN A PALMITATE, D-ACTIVATE PLANT STEROL, (SOURCE OF VITAMIN D2), VITAMIN E SUPPLEMENT, CHOLINE CHLORIDE, NIACIN, RIBOFLAVIN, PANTOTHENIC ACID, THIAMINE, PYRIDOXINE, FOLIC ACID, VITAMIN B-12 SUPPLEMENT, SODIUM SULFATE, MAGESIUM SULFATE, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, FERROUS SULFATE, ETHYLENE DIAMINE DIHYDROIOIDE, COLBOLT CARBONATE, MAGANESE SULFATE, COPPER SULFATE, ZINC SULFATE.

MINERALS: PHOSPHORUS (P) NOT LESS THAN 1.45% CALCIUM (CA) NOT LESS THAN 1.50% CALCIUM (CA) NOT MORE THAN 2.50% IODINE (I) .40% SALT(NaC1) 0.00% ASH NOT MORE THAN 15% ADDED MINERAL NOT MORE THAN 10.50% CAUTION: THIS PRODUCT IS A SUPPLEMENT TO, AND NOT A SUBSTITUTE FOR SOUND NUTRITIONAL PRACTICES.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess I'm not sure why it has malt syrup and corn sugar molasses in it, other than to maybe make it taste appealing. It probably wouldn't hurt anything, but it's also not necessary if you're feeding a mix of good quality cat foods. I suppose you could go ahead and use it anyway though, if you wanted (unless you see any negative effects). Or you could use it to sprinkle into the mealworm bedding or something.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I personally wouldn't trust anything with all that sulfate in it. Here are some uses for sulfates:

Sulfates are used in both the chemical industry and biological systems:

Lead(II) sulfate, used with sulfuric acid in a lead–acid battery
Sulfate-reducing bacteria, some anaerobic microorganisms, such as those living in sediment or near deep sea thermal vents, use the reduction of sulfates coupled with the oxidation of organic compounds or hydrogen as an energy source for chemosynthesis
Copper sulfate, a common algaecide
Iron sulfate, a common form of iron in mineral supplements for humans, animals, and soil for plants
Magnesium sulfate (commonly known as Epsom salts), used in therapeutic baths
Gypsum, the natural mineral form of hydrated calcium sulfate, is used to produce plaster
Sulfate ion, used as a counter ion for some cationic drugs
Sodium laureth sulfate, or sodium lauryl ether sulfate (SLES), a detergent and surfactant found in many personal care products (soaps, shampoos, toothpaste etc.)

Now, why would you want to feed this stuff to animals??? I think the product is crap.


----------

